# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Πώς θεραπεύεσαι μετά από όλα αυτά;

## Lena20

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!
Έζησα για χρόνια μια εφιαλτική ζωή ...όπου καθημερινά με κακοποιουσε ο σύντροφός μου...σωματικά λεκτικά...μην ρωτάτε γιατί έμεινα ,όχι δεν έχω μαζοχιστικες τάσεις....στην αρχή έδειξε ένα αγγελικό πρόσωπο....ωραίος άντρας ωραίοι τρόποι εγώ θεά στα μάτια του...μέσα σε λίγους μηνες άλλος άνθρωπος ...με απομονωσε από τα πάντα ...με ζήλευε όσο δεν πάει....και όχι γιατί έδινα δικαιώματα ....αλλά για το παρελθόν μου ...δεν ήθελε να έχω παρελθόν ...εκείνος είχε κάνει τα τριπλάσια από μένα....και εγώ ήμουν το τίποτα δίπλα του....έχασα τα πάντα ....δεν είχα που να μιλήσω ...να απευθυνθώ ....μόνο η μητέρα του με υποστήριζε και έμπαινε μπροστά....
Έφτασα στο σημείο αφού μιλούσα με τους οικείους του να μου λένε πως λεγε του αυτό που θέλει να πηγαίνει παρακάτω.....έλα που πήγε πολύ παρακάτω και αυτός πάταγε πάνω μου για να νιώθει καλά....μέχρι που μια μέρα έρχεται και μου λέει δεν μπορώ άλλο προσπάθησα πολύ αλλά φταις εσύ ....δεν μίλησα....έκλαψα και έφυγα....δεν ξανά επικοινώνησα ποτέ....και ανεβάζει διάφορα πράγματα για μένα....ότι φταίω εγώ ...όπως και σε όλους παίζει το θύμα....είναι απίστευτο....έχει όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά του Νάρκισσου ...για αυτό και μπήκα στο θέμα....το Έληξα ήρεμα γιατί όσες φορές είχα φύγει με απειλούσε ...με έβριζε ...με κακολογουσε...ενώ τώρα φάνηκε ότι με αφήνει αυτός....βασικά με άφησε αυτός....αλλά εγώ το δούλευα μήνες πριν....με το να έχω γίνει πλέον αντιδραστική με το να έχω βρει δουλειά κοντά στο σπίτι των γονιών μου.... γνωρίζοντας ήδη που θα μείνω μετά το χωρισμό για να μη γυρίσω στους γονείς..μια γυναίκα ξέρει....απλά όταν αγαπήσει το χάνει λίγο....
Το πρόβλημα είναι πως έχασα την αυτοπεποίθηση,το γέλιο μου,τον εαυτό μου,τους φίλους,την αξιοπρέπεια μου!
Πώς θα τα βρω όλα αυτά....δεν γίνεται να πληρώνω ψυχολόγους....

----------


## Selina12

K εγώ το ίδιο κ το κακο όμως είναι που πονάω πιο πολύ π εκανα παιδι μαζί του κ πρέπει ν μεγαλώσει χωρίς την ζεστασιά από οικογένεια 
Ως μάνα θέλω το καλύτερο γ το παιδι κ φοβάμαι ν πληγωθεί η ψυχή του 
Αλλά με εβριζε χτύπαγε κεράτωνε ναρκωτικά έκανε με παράταγε με υποβιβάζει 
Θέλω ακμ χρόνο πολύ για να συνέλθω πιστεύω δν γίνεται από την μια μερα στην άλλη ν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση κ να νιώσω όμορφα αλλά θέλω μ είμαι δυνατή για το παιδι

----------


## Lena20

Θέλεις να μου δώσεις κάποιο email να τα πούμε ;;νομίζω ότι θα κανει καλο να τα λες κάπου....και ας μην είμαστε ειδικοί...έχουμε παρόμοια βιώματα

----------


## Selina12

Και ειδικοί δν κάνουν κ πολλά 
Να σου δώσω θα κάνει καλό πιστεύω 
Υπάρχει κάπου να στο στείλω private ? Η να το γράψω εδώ κ να το σβήσω γρήγορα ?

----------


## Lena20

Νομίζω δεν μπορείς να μου στείλεις προσωπικό μήνυμα....φτιάξε ένα ψεύτικο email...και σημείωσε το εδω

----------


## Selina12

[email protected] 
Οκ για δοκίμασε να στείλεις 
Ελπίζω ν δουλεύει

----------


## george1520

> Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!
> Έζησα για χρόνια μια εφιαλτική ζωή ...όπου καθημερινά με κακοποιουσε ο σύντροφός μου...σωματικά λεκτικά...μην ρωτάτε γιατί έμεινα ,όχι δεν έχω μαζοχιστικες τάσεις....στην αρχή έδειξε ένα αγγελικό πρόσωπο....ωραίος άντρας ωραίοι τρόποι εγώ θεά στα μάτια του...μέσα σε λίγους μηνες άλλος άνθρωπος ...με απομονωσε από τα πάντα ...με ζήλευε όσο δεν πάει....και όχι γιατί έδινα δικαιώματα ....αλλά για το παρελθόν μου ...δεν ήθελε να έχω παρελθόν ...εκείνος είχε κάνει τα τριπλάσια από μένα....και εγώ ήμουν το τίποτα δίπλα του....έχασα τα πάντα ....δεν είχα που να μιλήσω ...να απευθυνθώ ....μόνο η μητέρα του με υποστήριζε και έμπαινε μπροστά....
> Έφτασα στο σημείο αφού μιλούσα με τους οικείους του να μου λένε πως λεγε του αυτό που θέλει να πηγαίνει παρακάτω.....έλα που πήγε πολύ παρακάτω και αυτός πάταγε πάνω μου για να νιώθει καλά....μέχρι που μια μέρα έρχεται και μου λέει δεν μπορώ άλλο προσπάθησα πολύ αλλά φταις εσύ ....δεν μίλησα....έκλαψα και έφυγα....δεν ξανά επικοινώνησα ποτέ....και ανεβάζει διάφορα πράγματα για μένα....ότι φταίω εγώ ...όπως και σε όλους παίζει το θύμα....είναι απίστευτο....έχει όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά του Νάρκισσου ...για αυτό και μπήκα στο θέμα....το Έληξα ήρεμα γιατί όσες φορές είχα φύγει με απειλούσε ...με έβριζε ...με κακολογουσε...ενώ τώρα φάνηκε ότι με αφήνει αυτός....βασικά με άφησε αυτός....αλλά εγώ το δούλευα μήνες πριν....με το να έχω γίνει πλέον αντιδραστική με το να έχω βρει δουλειά κοντά στο σπίτι των γονιών μου.... γνωρίζοντας ήδη που θα μείνω μετά το χωρισμό για να μη γυρίσω στους γονείς..μια γυναίκα ξέρει....απλά όταν αγαπήσει το χάνει λίγο....
> Το πρόβλημα είναι πως έχασα την αυτοπεποίθηση,το γέλιο μου,τον εαυτό μου,τους φίλους,την αξιοπρέπεια μου!
> Πώς θα τα βρω όλα αυτά....δεν γίνεται να πληρώνω ψυχολόγους....


Η πιο σωστή κίνηση που πρέπει να κάνει ένας άνθρωπος όταν παραβιαζονται τα όρια του είναι να απομακρυνεται την ίδια στιγμή.. Αλλα πιστεύει πως ο άλλος άνθρωπος θα αλλάξει, μα δυστυχώς οι χειριστικοι άνθρωποι δεν αλλάζουν.

Ο ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει να σταθείς στα πόδια σου, να θυμηθείς ποια ήσουν πριν από όλα και να αγαπήσεις και πάλι τον εαυτό σου. Βάλε τον στο πρόγραμμα και σιγά σιγά θα το αφήσεις πίσω σου και δεν θα επιτρέψεις ξανά να μπει στην ζωή σου ένας χειριστικος άνθρωπος.

----------


## Lena20

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να φύγεις ... γίνεσαι εξαρτημένη ...νιώθεις ότι δεν αξίζεις ....σου λένε ότι δεν αξίζεις....και επειδή αυτό γίνεται κάθε μέρα...το πιστεύεις...και τώρα που με άφησε πονάω ....αλλά προσπαθώ να βάζω τη λογική μπροστά....σε καμία γυναίκα δεν αξίζει .... φαντάσου και να έκανα κάτι...θα με είχε σκοτωσει

----------


## Emilie

> Θέλεις να μου δώσεις κάποιο email να τα πούμε ;;νομίζω ότι θα κανει καλο να τα λες κάπου....και ας μην είμαστε ειδικοί...έχουμε παρόμοια βιώματα


Κορίτσια, κ εγώ έχω τα ίδια βιώματα με εσάς μετά από έναν «γάμο» με έναν ψυχοπαθή νάρκισσο. «Κατάφερα» κ έκανα κ 3 παιδιά μαζί του…
Είμαι κ εγώ διαλυμένη ψυχολογικά…προσπαθώ κ εγώ να σταθώ στα πόδια μου κ να είμαι δυνατή για τα παιδιά μου. Φοβάμαι πολύ ότι δεν θα το καταφέρνω να είμαι καλά 100% ψυχολογικά κ φοβάμαι πιο πολύ για τις κόρες μου ότι θα αποτύχουν στην προσωπική ζωή τους…

----------


## nikos2

> Κορίτσια, κ εγώ έχω τα ίδια βιώματα με εσάς μετά από έναν «γάμο» με έναν ψυχοπαθή νάρκισσο. «Κατάφερα» κ έκανα κ 3 παιδιά μαζί του…
> Είμαι κ εγώ διαλυμένη ψυχολογικά…προσπαθώ κ εγώ να σταθώ στα πόδια μου κ να είμαι δυνατή για τα παιδιά μου. Φοβάμαι πολύ ότι δεν θα το καταφέρνω να είμαι καλά 100% ψυχολογικά κ φοβάμαι πιο πολύ για τις κόρες μου ότι θα αποτύχουν στην προσωπική ζωή τους…


αφου παντρευτηκες καποιον ψυχοπαθη τι περιμενες δηλαδη;
αυτος σιγουρα δεν φταιει γιατι ειναι ψυχοπαθης.
δεν πρεπει να τον κατηγορεις ειδικα οταν δεν μπορει να πει και αυτος τα δικα του βιωματα

----------


## wanderer010

> αφου παντρευτηκες καποιον ψυχοπαθη τι περιμενες δηλαδη;
> αυτος σιγουρα δεν φταιει γιατι ειναι ψυχοπαθης.
> δεν πρεπει να τον κατηγορεις ειδικα οταν δεν μπορει να πει και αυτος τα δικα του βιωματα


Πόσο λίγη κατανόηση έχεις. 

1) Δε ξέρεις ότι είναι νάρκισσος. Δε ξέρεις τι θα ακολουθήσει! Σου δείχνει αυτό το αγγελικό πρόσωπο στην αρχή. 

2) Χτίζεται εθισμός. Ο κύκλος που ακολουθεί ο νάρκισσος με το κρύο ζεστό κρύο ζεστό σε επανάληψη δημιουργεί εθισμό και εξάρτηση στο άλλο άτομο. Δεν είναι έτσι απλό, σήκω φύγε. 

3) Η ΣΥΝΕΧΗΣ χειραγώγηση. Δεν σε αφήνει να δεις την πραγματικότητα και ότι ο Νάρκισσος ΔΕΝ σε αγαπά. Συνεχίζεις να αγαπάς και να υπομένεις και έχεις ενοχές για τα ΠΑΝΤΑ. 

4) "Δεν πρέπει να τον κατηγορείς" τολμάς να γράψεις σε ένα θύμα κακοποίησης. Το πιο πιθανό είναι πως αυτό το άτομο έχει κατηγορηθεί για τα πάντα άπειρες φορές, ακόμη και για πράγματα για τα οποία δεν φταίει καθόλου και βέβαια αυτό που έχεις να της πεις είναι να μην τον κατηγορήσει. Βρίσκεσαι σε πλήρη άγνοια της κακοποίησης και υποστηρίζεις έναν άνθρωπο που κακοποίησε ψυχολογικά και απομόνωσε αυτή τη κοπέλα σε σημείο να μην έχει πουθενά να στραφεί. 

Ελπίζω να είναι καλά η κοπέλα και να έχει καταφέρει να ξεφύγει από αυτόν τον κύκλο, που μόνο στον θάνατο (είτε πνευματικό είτε σωματικό) και στην καταστροφή οδηγεί. 

Δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρω ποτέ, αλλά οφείλεις να είσαι ΠΟΛΥ περήφανη για τον εαυτό σου αν τα κατάφερες. Νιώθω πως δεν θα είμαι ποτέ ξανά καλά. Ελπίζω ο,τι αγάπη και υπομονή έδειξες σε αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, πια να το δείχνεις στον εαυτό σου. Λυπάμαι αφόρητα που ακόμη και σε ένα φόρουμ υποστήριξης σου έγραψαν να μην κατηγορήσεις τον άνθρωπο που σου έκανε κακό. Και λυπάμαι που βρίσκω το θέμα τόσο αργά.

----------

